# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  ККТ Fprint-22ПТК с ФН. Ошибка при оплате: "Неверная длина"

## Well_81

Здравствуйте! Может, кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой?
Есть ККТ fprint-22птк с фискальным накопителем, под 54-ФЗ. В качестве фронт-офиса - Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.5.16. При оплате продаж чек печатается до строки "Итого", вылетает "Ошибка кассы: неверная длина" и далее - чек аннулирован. ККТ фискализирован, драйвер 8.12, в свойствах драйвера выбрана верная модель, проверка связи проходит нормально, пароль доступа в параметрах - 0, в свойствах - 0, пробовал 0000. Пробовал менять протоколы обмена.
В одном из магазинов стоят Кассир 5.1.5.15 и Fprint-22ПТК с фискальной памятью. Когда подключал, настроил связь и всё сразу заработало.
Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь :(

----------


## NLObP

Может пароль 30 попробовать?

----------


## Well_81

> Может пароль 30 попробовать?


Ну, пароль пользователя и стоит 30, а пароль доступа в параметрах ккт - 0 по умолчанию.
Теперь склоняюсь к мысли, что проблема то ли в кассире, то ли в протоколе обмена ккт. Ошибка происходит во время регистрации, количество регистрирует, цену, регистрирует, сумму регистрирует, а потом отваливается.
Логи прикладываю. Пытался сам разобраться, но, увы, не программист.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3cRC/KKbDwxk1H

----------


## NLObP

Кассир 16й уже есть, может обновиться?

----------


## Well_81

> Кассир 16й уже есть, может обновиться?


Это первое что сделали

----------


## NLObP

ну неверная длина это зачастую выбрана неправильная модель в драйвере. 22Ф должен быть выбран

----------


## Well_81

Короче пришел к выводу, что проблема либо в кассире, либо в драйвере ккм. Попробовал два фискализированных 30Ф подключить - то же самое. Но с тестовой утилиты чеки печатает и в фискальнике регистрирует. :(

----------


## Bagzzz

Уфф специально зарегистрировался что бы рассказать.
Вообщем у нас все делает ЦТО, была похожая проблема с этой кассой после модернизации, не пробивалось из 1ски, (а отчеты снимались) вообщем помогла другая прошивка, с ней кстати, еще появились QR код.
Какая прошивка - не знаю,

----------

